# Severe Weather Threat For 2020



## thewoodlands (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm sure this will change but it looks like we might see more ice this weekend, hopefully we don't receive much. AccuWeather has us getting an inch of ice but that usually drops each day before the threat hits.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hate to say it, but I'm ready for some snow.  Ice, not so much.  Had a couple measurable snow falls, but they melted right away.  So far this winter has been more like a really long early spring.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 7, 2020)

The forecast for northern new Hampshire is warm and heavy rain followed by icing. I expect what there is of the snow pack will take a pretty big hit. They just ran a groomer over the trail that runs by my house last night. I don't think it will be usable by sunday as the rain tends to flood the wet spots. Not a great year to be in the snowmobile rental business.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jan 7, 2020)

Just some rain forecast for west of Boston.  I was going to wash my car today.  Forecast is 60s on Saturday, so I'll wash it then instead.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 7, 2020)

peakbagger said:


> The forecast for northern new Hampshire is warm and heavy rain followed by icing. I expect what there is of the snow pack will take a pretty big hit. They just ran a groomer over the trail that runs by my house last night. I don't think it will be usable by sunday as the rain tends to flood the wet spots. Not a great year to be in the snowmobile rental business.


It seems that our area the last 2 or 3 years, the snowmobile season is February and maybe two weeks in March.


----------



## BigJ273 (Jan 7, 2020)

Meanwhile, 70 here this weekend....in January


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 8, 2020)

This morning AccuWeather has us getting 0.65 of ice this weekend, hopefully that amount drops even more.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Jan 8, 2020)

Local weather station has light rain starting tomorro evening with high in the sixties. Heavy rain and tornado threat.....3 inches here......friday into saturday morning....then turning to snow/ice mix. They arent sure until thursday when it hits pacific coast on snow totals for sure but calling for around 3 inches. I wish it would all be snow. Seems like anymore all the snow is just barely north of here along I-70.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Jan 8, 2020)

That weather system you will be seeing tomorrow night @Grizzerbear will be hitting me Friday night.  Too early for them to tell what we will get.  Wishing for snow also.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 8, 2020)

Grizzerbear said:


> Local weather station has light rain starting tomorro evening with high in the sixties. Heavy rain and tornado threat.....3 inches here......friday into saturday morning....then turning to snow/ice mix. They arent sure until thursday when it hits pacific coast on snow totals for sure but calling for around 3 inches. I wish it would all be snow. Seems like anymore all the snow is just barely north of here along I-70.


I cant't like that, stay safe.

AccuWeather has us getting 1.16 inches of ice starting late Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Jan 8, 2020)

Gearhead660 said:


> That weather system you will be seeing tomorrow night @Grizzerbear will be hitting me Friday night.  Too early for them to tell what we will get.  Wishing for snow also.



Well hopefully we will both get some snow and no ice or tornadoes. We havent had a snow over 3-4 inches since 2011 when we got 20 inches. When i was a kid we got 8 inch snows pretty common.Sadly its getting hard to get any more than a dusting here in recent years.


----------



## begreen (Jan 8, 2020)

After some warm spells, the chill is on here and it's going to get colder. Winter appears to finally be arriving. Looks like we are going to put a dent in the woodpile this January.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 8, 2020)

begreen said:


> After some warm spells, the chill is on here and it's going to get colder. Winter appears to finally be arriving. Looks like we are going to put a dent in the woodpile this January.


We don't have any real cold temps in the forecast yet, we keep getting the moisture from the south without the cold so we're not getting much snow.

February and March can bring us some heavy wet snow with a chit load of snow, we'll see if February and the beginning of March are different this year.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Jan 9, 2020)

Well they upped the rain amounts. Suppose to get right under 5 inches from tonight to saturday morning. Then a tenth of an inch of ice and 1-3 inches of snow. Its super windy here today with 40 mph gusts and a high of 60.


----------



## JimBear (Jan 9, 2020)

Grizzerbear said:


> Well they upped the rain amounts. Suppose to get right under 5 inches from tonight to saturday morning. Then a tenth of an inch of ice and 1-3 inches of snow. Its super windy here today with 40 mph gusts and a high of 60.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Jan 9, 2020)

I need one of those dislike buttons!  Wonder what sound it makes when you push it...


----------



## walhondingnashua (Jan 9, 2020)

Looking at rain Friday and Saturday with 25mph winds and pushing 70 on Saturday.  Nothing out of the norm FOR APRIL!!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 9, 2020)

We have an Areal Flood Watch for this area starting Saturday evening through Sunday evening, we're in for 1-2 inches of rain plus the runoff from the snow.

We're also in for an inch of ice from the forecast I just looked at, tomorrow I'll get some bars and chains on some saws.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Jan 11, 2020)

First round came through last night.  Freezing rain.  Reeked havoc on my pines.


----------



## DuaeGuttae (Jan 11, 2020)

We are on the very southern edge of all this nastiness.  We watched some pretty impressive thunderheads move across to the northeast last night.  Lots of lightening.  We were on the edge of one storm and got some much needed rain and some small hail.  I’ve seen much worse, but it was still a bizarre experience to hear it pounding down in the dark in January.

How did you fare, @Grizzerbear?


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 11, 2020)

We jumped from 41 this morning to 55 today with some rain, at the moment they forecast ice coming in around 3 a.m. but have dropped our ice accumulation from 0.71 this morning to 0.59.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 11, 2020)

Ice is the worst, hoping you don't get any


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 11, 2020)

jatoxico said:


> Ice is the worst, hoping you don't get any


Potsdam is forecast to get 0.86 of ice, we're in for 0.59 but the ice forecast for our area has been dropping since this mornings forecast.

The wife did make cinnamon buns and chili yesterday and today it's cheese soup. Tomorrow is my turn, shrimp marinara with pasta.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 11, 2020)

@thewoodlands   You never have any trouble eating well!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 11, 2020)

jatoxico said:


> @thewoodlands   You never have any trouble eating well!


I won't die hungry. During the ice storm of 1998, in my old hometown we were only without power for 9 hours total, but up here some people on our road didn't have power for 3-4 weeks. We just wanted a certain amount of food cooked before the possible ice storm hit.

The state made the power company upgrade the poles since some hadn't been changed in 30 years. Since we moved here over 16 years ago, the power company has done a much better job with keeping trees away from the power lines, this year it was Nelson Boone Company that did that job.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 11, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> The state made the power company upgrade the poles since some hadn't been changed in 30 years. Since we moved here over 16 years ago, the power company has done a much better job with keeping trees away from the power lines, this year it was Nelson Boone Company that did that job.



Same here, in the last two years a tremendous amount of trimming and upgrading was done. They used Asplundh. Guess its cheaper in the long run rather then bringing in subs from all over in a disaster. I know its a financial decision rather than a customer satisfaction one.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Jan 11, 2020)

DuaeGuttae said:


> We are on the very southern edge of all this nastiness.  We watched some pretty impressive thunderheads move across to the northeast last night.  Lots of lightening.  We were on the edge of one storm and got some much needed rain and some small hail.  I’ve seen much worse, but it was still a bizarre experience to hear it pounding down in the dark in January.
> 
> How did you fare, @Grizzerbear?


We made out alright. There were two or three tornadoes in the area....fair play and strafford tgat i know of for sure. We got 5.13 inches of rain tho. Its snowing now....wont add up to much but im happy


----------



## Grizzerbear (Jan 11, 2020)

DuaeGuttae said:


> We are on the very southern edge of all this nastiness.  We watched some pretty impressive thunderheads move across to the northeast last night.  Lots of lightening.  We were on the edge of one storm and got some much needed rain and some small hail.  I’ve seen much worse, but it was still a bizarre experience to hear it pounding down in the dark in January.
> 
> How did you fare, @Grizzerbear?


This is the low water bridge that washed out on the way to our house. Pretty common tho with heavy rains here. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The pic doesnt do justice but those are some big ole flakes right now!!


----------



## begreen (Jan 11, 2020)

DuaeGuttae said:


> We are on the very southern edge of all this nastiness.  We watched some pretty impressive thunderheads move across to the northeast last night.  Lots of lightening.  We were on the edge of one storm and got some much needed rain and some small hail.  I’ve seen much worse, but it was still a bizarre experience to hear it pounding down in the dark in January.
> 
> How did you fare, @Grizzerbear?


Good to hear it mostly missed you. The reports from Lubbock to Dallas were not good.


----------



## begreen (Jan 11, 2020)

Gearhead660 said:


> First round came through last night.  Freezing rain.  Reeked havoc on my pines.


I hate ice storms. They can do incredible damage to trees and are really dangerous.


----------



## woodey (Jan 11, 2020)

The  weather service is saying we could get as much as  .75" of ice, still warm enough now for rain, the generator is on standby.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 12, 2020)

We didn't get any ice overnight which is ok with us and I doubt we'll get much today.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Jan 12, 2020)

Our 6-12" they predicted ended up being 1-2"...off by a bit.  At least its white outside now.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 12, 2020)

Gearhead660 said:


> Our 6-12" they predicted ended up being 1-2"...off by a bit.  At least its white outside now.


We lost all our snow because of the heavy rains yesterday, it will be another short snowmobile season in this area, maybe February and the beginning of March.


----------



## woodey (Jan 12, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> We didn't get any ice overnight which is ok with us and I doubt we'll get much today.


Just a light glazing here, better than the .75-1" they said was possible.


----------



## begreen (Jan 12, 2020)

Happy to hear that so far it has not been too bad.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 12, 2020)

woodey said:


> Just a light glazing here, better than the .75-1" they said was possible.


Last night coming back from Potsdam NY, the temp stayed at 36 all the way home, that was the same temp Waddington NY had.

The previous ice storm we had was worse but not real bad.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 13, 2020)

Will we have another chance of a possible weekend storms, maybe one tracking across the Great Lakes and another setting up off the New England coast on Friday and Saturday.


----------



## woodey (Jan 13, 2020)

My property borders on the Grasse River, I walked down to it this morning and in the summer what is usually calm rapids is now a raging river.


----------



## begreen (Jan 13, 2020)

woodey said:


> My property borders on the Grasse River, I walked down to it this morning and in the summer what is usually calm rapids is now a raging river.


Likewise out here. Sometimes with big rivers.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 13, 2020)

woodey said:


> My property borders on the Grasse River, I walked down to it this morning and in the summer what is usually calm rapids is now a raging river.


The brook on our property is running pretty good but still inside the banks, usually in the spring it gets pretty wild.


----------



## woodey (Jan 13, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> The brook on our property is running pretty good but still inside the banks, usually in the spring it gets pretty wild.


Gotta be wild at Lampson Falls!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 13, 2020)

woodey said:


> Gotta be wild at Lampson Falls!


I bet it is, the power company loves it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 14, 2020)

woodey said:


> Gotta be wild at Lampson Falls!


I was thinking of the Raquette River not the Grass River, are there any power dams below Lampson Falls on the Grass River?


----------



## woodey (Jan 14, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> I was thinking of the Raquette River not the Grass River, are there any power dams below Lampson Falls on the Grass River?


No , at least none I'm aware of.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 14, 2020)

We have a possible 4-8 inches of snow coming in starting tomorrow night with wind gust of 35 mph.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 15, 2020)

This is what NOAA is calling for in our area, we'll see what we get.

The last ice storm missed us by about 1.5 miles to the northeast.

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 11 PM THIS EVENING TO 7 PM
EST THURSDAY...

* WHAT...Heavy snow expected. Total snow accumulations of 6 to
10 inches.

* WHERE...In New York much of the northern Adirondacks and in
Vermont the northern Green Mountains.

* WHEN...From 11 PM this evening to 7 PM EST Thursday.

* IMPACTS...Travel will be very difficult. Areas of blowing snow
could significantly reduce visibility and cause drifting snow on
Thursday. The Thursday morning commute will especially be
impacted.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...Snow will overspread the warning area later
tonight and become heavy during the early morning hours on
Thursday and continue moderate to heavy throughout Thursday.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Jan 15, 2020)

Calling for another decent storm in my area this weekend.  Will see how accurate they are this time...


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 15, 2020)

Gearhead660 said:


> Calling for another decent storm in my area this weekend.  Will see how accurate they are this time...


I don't mind a miss on an ice storm.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Jan 15, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> I don't mind a miss on an ice storm.


 Take snow over ice anytime.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 17, 2020)

The next system coming in our area.

.WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 1 PM SATURDAY TO 4 PM
EST SUNDAY...

* WHAT...Snow expected. Total snow accumulations of 3 to 7 inches
with locally higher amounts across the Adirondack and Green
Mountains.

* WHERE...All of northern and central Vermont and northern New
York.

* WHEN...From 1 PM Saturday to 4 PM EST Sunday.

* IMPACTS...Travel could be very difficult. Areas of blowing snow
may be possible during the day on Sunday.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...Snowfall may be locally heavy at times,
especially between 4 PM Saturday and 1 AM Sunday. At times,
snowfall rates may exceed 1 inch per hour in the heaviest bands.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Jan 17, 2020)

It is just starting here.   1/2" already on ground.


----------



## johneh (Jan 17, 2020)

Check St Johns Newfound Land  Canada 
Fell sorry for them 
Strong winds 
70 to 80 cm of snow by tomorrow 
That's just 32 inches of blowing snow
2nd big storm this week


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 17, 2020)

Gearhead660 said:


> It is just starting here.   1/2" already on ground.


We're at minus 6 tonight at 7:40 p,m, we should hit double digits.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Jan 17, 2020)

Man you guys are makin me sick with all your snow. I'm jealous lol. It's been 33 degrees here for hours just pissin rain. What kind of luck is that. I'm dying for snow_.  _


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jan 18, 2020)

Getting some snow today.  I've seen forecasts of 1-3, 3-5, 3-6.  So, looks like we'll just get a few inches.

Going to move firewood into the hoop in the garage today since I brought the wood on it into the house last night.  Will split some wood with a maul a couple of times today, too.  I cut two fingers on my left hand 30 years ago, and the tips are very sensitive to the cold now.  The fingertips get very cold even with glove liners under my work gloves.  Can only stay outside about a half hour with light  gloves when the temperature is in the teens.  Mittens are fine.  Ski gloves are o.k., sort of.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 18, 2020)

We are supposed to be getting snow from the big system moving across the NE starting at about 3:00. Then going to change to rain before a temp drop later in the week. I hope the rain washes it all out and doesn't leave us with  a frozen mess.


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 18, 2020)

Last week this time it was 68 and sunny in SE Mass,  today 15d.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Jan 18, 2020)

Ended up with 3-5 inches, then some freezing rain.  Now its above freezing so the snow is wet and heavy.  Kids loving it.  Got all the snow cleared before the near 0* air comes in later this evening.


----------



## begreen (Jan 19, 2020)

Gearhead660 said:


> Take snow over ice anytime.


Me too. However, there are limits!


----------



## Gearhead660 (Jan 20, 2020)

begreen said:


> Me too. However, there are limits!



Yes, limits.  That's too much!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 21, 2020)

Another system coming in from the west, we'll see how much this forecast changes in the days to come.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Jan 25, 2020)

Woke up to several inches of heavy wet snow.  Does look beautiful on the trees....


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 25, 2020)

Gearhead660 said:


> Woke up to several inches of heavy wet snow.  Does look beautiful on the trees....


I don't think we'll get much from this system but another system should be heading out of the Gulf which might hit the east coast at the beginning of February.


----------



## Dix (Jan 25, 2020)

1 1/2 " - 2" of rain coming our way starting in about an hour or so. 45F outside right now, lows of 35F tonight. I'll take it.

Let the PE go cold, cleaned the boost baffle, cleaned out the stove, dumped the ash can, etc. Everything is top covered, aside from the 6 pines I had taken out last week


----------



## Grizzerbear (Jan 25, 2020)

We ended up with 3 inches of wet heavy snow yesterday and it all but melted off today with highs getting to 40. Needless to say its a muddy mess here after around 5 inches of rain last weekend and this snow on top of it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 2, 2020)

Accu has us getting 0.53 inches of ice late Thursday night, we'll see what the forecast is on Wednesday.

We did buy another five bags of sand (60 lbs per bag) after the last freezing drizzle so we should be set, that will give us ten bags along with pellet & wood ash for the driveway.


----------



## begreen (Feb 2, 2020)

We just dropped 20º from 2 days ago. It'll be heading east next.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 2, 2020)

begreen said:


> We just dropped 20º from 2 days ago. It'll be heading east next.


Old Phil said it will be an early spring, I'm pretty sure he said the same last year and we had a cold spring that lasted a very long time........you better wait.


----------



## AlbergSteve (Feb 2, 2020)

begreen said:


> We just dropped 20º from 2 days ago. It'll be heading east next.


Did you guys get hit with all that rain the last couple of days? We had a local state of *emergency* declared with all the flooding a main highway closed.


----------



## begreen (Feb 3, 2020)

Yes, mostly north of us. Lots of flooding. We did ok, but everyone's ponds are overflowing and several ponds showed up where there were none before!


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 5, 2020)

NOAA is calling for 12 inches of snow from this system coming in but hardly any ice, Accu is still saying 1/4 inch of ice with the snow.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 7, 2020)

With the new four inches of snow in the driveway after I was done plowing, we've received 14 inches of snow with it still snowing.

It wasn't the heavy snow so that was nice.


----------



## begreen (Feb 13, 2020)

A year ago today we had 12" of snow on the ground. Today we have daffodils blooming.


----------



## mcdougy (Feb 14, 2020)

This is the winter we have been having this year. Like a yo yo but much warmer in general. No minus 30 stints that we typically have. Today is actually the coldest day thus far -14 this morning.. No Frost in the ground at all. Very unusual.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 22, 2020)

The forecast for this coming Tuesday night has us getting 0.23 inches of ice, hopefully we don't get that much.


----------



## Dix (Feb 23, 2020)

It was 50F today, down to 25F tonight, & 50F until Thursday.

Myself, and my woodpiles, are loving this


----------



## begreen (Feb 23, 2020)

Strong cold front came thru this morning. Stupid weather forecast at 11pm last night was for it to be breezy with some light gusts and a few limbs down. At 7am this morning the winds (48mph gusts) woke everybody up and then the power went out. To their credit, the crews got right on it. There's a fair amount of firewood there.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 10, 2020)

It looks like we could have some not so nice winds coming this way, I better check how much gas we have on hand for the generator.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm hearing that tomorrow afternoon will be the worst for our area.


----------



## begreen (Mar 19, 2020)

Stay away from any big trees and batten down the hatches!


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 19, 2020)

begreen said:


> Stay away from any big trees and batten down the hatches!


I hope your family gets through everything and can stay healthy.

We'll stay away from the trees and people when we can.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Mar 20, 2020)

It's pretty windy here today. We were just under 70 Df yesterday for the high and today's high will be 49 with a low of 29 tonight. There were a few tornado warnings down around the Arkansas and Missouri border last night. Willow springs mo.....which is just SE of here has had 9 inches of rain in the last week. The local news station reported that the core of engineers is evacuating campgrounds below the dam of table rock lake and floodgates are being opened due to rapid rise of water level. It's looking like it's going to be yet another record year for rain here unfortunately.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Mar 20, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> I'm hearing that tomorrow afternoon will be the worst for our area.
> View attachment 258343


That system just went by last night.  Worst part was just south of us.  Just saw rain luckily.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Mar 23, 2020)

Local weather station saying we could see up to golf ball size hail and 60 mph winds late tonight and tomorrow morning. Can't catch a break on the rain.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 23, 2020)

Grizzerbear said:


> View attachment 258512
> 
> 
> Local weather station saying we could see up to golf ball size hail and 60 mph winds late tonight and tomorrow morning. Can't catch a break on the rain.


Can't like that, stay safe.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 12, 2020)

I was going to fell some ash today but since they're forecasting high winds for tomorrow, I might have some work ahead of me.


----------



## begreen (Apr 12, 2020)

Looks worse today for the south. This does not bode well for their Easter.












						Severe Outbreak to Rip from Texas to Mid-Atlantic Sunday into Monday
					

An onslaught of severe weather—perhaps including strong tornadoes—will sweep from the South to the mid-Atlantic from Sunday into Monday.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## PaulOinMA (Apr 12, 2020)

I saw that earlier and the tennis ball size hail! Wow!


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm sure we'll lose power with the rain and wind, hopefully that's all we'll have to worry about.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 26, 2020)

We won't have any severe weather but the next 4 days we have temps of 91,90,80 and 79. Saturday night they're predicting a low of 37 which will feel great.


----------



## johneh (May 26, 2020)

Tuesday noon 29 = 82   real feel 37 = 98.6
Wed.                    33 = 91.4    reel feel  38= 104.4
Thursday           32 = 89.6 real feel 38 = 100.4
Friday                  26 = 78.8  real feel 32 = 89.6
Saturday night  6 =  42.8  now that's more like it
Being from the Great White North anything over 22
Is just to feign HOT


----------



## thewoodlands (May 26, 2020)

johneh said:


> Tuesday noon 29 = 82   real feel 37 = 98.6
> Wed.                    33 = 91.4    reel feel  38= 104.4
> Thursday           32 = 89.6 real feel 38 = 100.4
> Friday                  26 = 78.8  real feel 32 = 89.6
> ...


Same here but after the colder spring we had, I'll take the 3 days of this. I would also take three days of a steady rain, the last year it was this dry was 2018 when we had the garage built.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 26, 2020)

johneh said:


> Tuesday noon 29 = 82   real feel 37 = 98.6
> Wed.                    33 = 91.4    reel feel  38= 104.4
> Thursday           32 = 89.6 real feel 38 = 100.4
> Friday                  26 = 78.8  real feel 32 = 89.6
> ...


Here's a cooling off pic.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 26, 2020)

johneh said:


> Tuesday noon 29 = 82   real feel 37 = 98.6
> Wed.                    33 = 91.4    reel feel  38= 104.4
> Thursday           32 = 89.6 real feel 38 = 100.4
> Friday                  26 = 78.8  real feel 32 = 89.6
> ...


The last day of the burn ban here in NYS was May 14, they should've extended it.





						Wildfires light up the region | News, Sports, Jobs - Adirondack Daily Enterprise
					

Dry conditions led to near-constant wildfires in Franklin and Essex counties over the weekend.   The state’s annual spring burn ban expired May 15, but Fra




					www.adirondackdailyenterprise.com


----------



## johneh (May 26, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> Here's a cooling off pic.





Now that's my kind of weather


----------



## thewoodlands (May 26, 2020)

johneh said:


> Now that's my kind of weather


We hit 90 in the shade down here, you must be close.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 26, 2020)

johneh said:


> Tuesday noon 29 = 82   real feel 37 = 98.6
> Wed.                    33 = 91.4    reel feel  38= 104.4
> Thursday           32 = 89.6 real feel 38 = 100.4
> Friday                  26 = 78.8  real feel 32 = 89.6
> ...


I'm not sure if you're a NHL or hockey fan but I see they'll be going with a 24 team playoff format for this season.


----------



## johneh (May 26, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> 'm not sure if you're a NHL or hockey fan but I see they'll be going with a 24 team playoff format for this season.


Maybe-----Maybe Not


----------



## thewoodlands (May 26, 2020)

johneh said:


> Maybe-----Maybe Not


I deleted what was up because it wouldn't play.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 27, 2020)

We've had heavy rain with lightning and thunder, the last lightning and thunder we had shook the house like I never felt before.


----------



## woodey (May 27, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> We've had heavy rain with lightning and thunder, the last lightning and thunder we had shook the house like I never felt before.


It missed us, all sun here. My parents live in Pierrepont, looking at the radar it looks like they got pounded too.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 27, 2020)

woodey said:


> It missed us, all sun here. My parents live in Pierrepont, looking at the radar it looks like they got pounded too.


They had a warning on that the storm was coming near Higley Flow State Park and heading north so any wind or hail missed us. The heavy rain we needed so that was nice.

I'm not seeing any power outages in the surrounding area, the suns out and the temp dropped from 91 to 69 after the storm moved through.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 28, 2020)

This is from Syracuse.com for tomorrow, the percentage for damaging storms is low but we'll see if anyone gets hit.

The strong rains we had the other day didn't hit north of here (37 miles) the ground was cracking it was so dry where I planted the flowers so I watered them.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Jun 3, 2020)

Had a front come through last night with some strong winds.  Had a cottonwood that started to split at a crotch over the winter and was on my list of things to do.  Well mother nature took care of it for me.   Minimal damage to surrounding trees.  Couldnt have done it better myself.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 3, 2020)

Gearhead660 said:


> Had a front come through last night with some strong winds.  Had a cottonwood that started to split at a crotch over the winter and was on my list of things to do.  Well mother nature took care of it for me.   Minimal damage to surrounding trees.  Couldnt have done it better myself.


It's always nice when mother nature helps out with a job like that.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 9, 2020)

We might be in for some chitty weather tomorrow, the last time we had bad weather forecast for our area, it went south of us by 10 miles.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Jun 10, 2020)

That system just went through our area yesterday afternoon/last night. Remnant of the tropical storm.  Very muggy and windy.  Luckily, only damage was a branch on the pear tree.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 10, 2020)

Gearhead660 said:


> That system just went through our area yesterday afternoon/last night. Remnant of the tropical storm.  Very muggy and windy.  Luckily, only damage was a branch on the pear tree.


It's very muggy here today, we have a slight chance of damaging winds later this afternoon and tonight.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 22, 2020)

Hopefully we get the rain from this, we don't need the wind but we do have some widowmakers that mother nature made that if she finished the job, I would be a happy camper.

I think for us this will be in the afternoon or night but you can check your areas.


----------



## johneh (Jun 23, 2020)

Got hit hard yesterday afternoon. Trees and hydro wires down 
A paint ballpark was destroyed by a Microburst .
Calling for it again (storms) today


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 23, 2020)

johneh said:


> Got hit hard yesterday afternoon. Trees and hydro wires down
> A paint ballpark was destroyed by a Microburst .
> Calling for it again (storms) today


Can't like that, I did see that some of the storms yesterday hit well east of us, we'll see what we get this afternoon or tonight.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 24, 2020)

I'm not sure where the rain/storms hit but we didn't get chit for rain, hopefully Saturday we get what they're forecasting which is about half an  inch of rain.


----------



## woodey (Jun 24, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> I'm not sure where the rain/storms hit but we didn't get chit for rain, hopefully Saturday we get what they're forecasting which is about half an  inch of rain.


Looking at the radar last nite the heavy thunder showers stayed just to the west of us and the rain coming towards us petered out as it got closer to the county line.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 24, 2020)

woodey said:


> Looking at the radar last nite the heavy thunder showers stayed just to the west of us and the rain coming towards us petered out as it got closer to the county line.


I talk with a guy from Kingston Ontario, on radar last night it looked like they would get some heavy rain but they never received chit.

I do like the cooler weather.


----------



## mcdougy (Jun 24, 2020)

All storms missed my place as well....we were really looking for some rain but missed out. Around here they were very small cells and some people got the rain and others didn't.
Hoping for the Saturday rain as well.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 24, 2020)

mcdougy said:


> All storms missed my place as well....we were really looking for some rain but missed out. Around here they were very small cells and some people got the rain and others didn't.
> Hoping for the Saturday rain as well.


For Saturday AccuWeather is calling for half an inch of rain, that usually drops everyday but our local guy called for a all day soaker, he works for wwny-tv out of Watertown NY which is south of here by 1:30 hours.


----------



## woodey (Jun 26, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> For Saturday AccuWeather is calling for half an inch of rain, that usually drops everyday but our local guy called for a all day soaker, he works for wwny-tv out of Watertown NY which is south of here by 1:30 hours.


Now it looks as if the heavier rain is going to stay to the south of us.


----------



## begreen (Jun 26, 2020)

woodey said:


> Now it looks as if the heavier rain is going to stay to the south of us.


That will make my sister happy.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 26, 2020)

woodey said:


> Now it looks as if the heavier rain is going to stay to the south of us.


I just heard most if the day will be dry, hardly any rain in the forecast.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 26, 2020)

begreen said:


> That will make my sister happy.


Do you have a sister that lives in NYS?


----------



## begreen (Jun 26, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> Do you have a sister that lives in NYS?


Yes, and other relatives. That is where my family came from in the very northern Westchester area downstate.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 26, 2020)

begreen said:


> Yes, and other relatives. That is where my family came from in the very northern Westchester area downstate.


How is the recovery going in that area?


----------



## mcdougy (Jun 27, 2020)

We got a bit of rain last night, not as much as wanted, but it sure is better than nothing. The corn fields were starting to spike, but this rain has resolved that. Might get lucky and get another shower today.


----------



## mcdougy (Jun 27, 2020)

I don't think we got enough rain for this forecast...10 days of pure sun.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 27, 2020)

mcdougy said:


> We got a bit of rain last night, not as much as wanted, but it sure is better than nothing. The corn fields were starting to spike, but this rain has resolved that. Might get lucky and get another shower today.


Nothing here but sun, I did talk with my brother and they've been getting a steady rain in the Syracuse area.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 11, 2020)

We're finally getting a steady rain today from Fay, it seems like we haven't had any beneficial rain in 5 ot 6 weeks.


----------



## woodey (Jul 11, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> We're finally getting a steady rain today from Fay, it seems like we haven't had any beneficial rain in 5 ot 6 weeks.


Yeah we sure need some, been conserving water here as I have a dug well and nephews will be happy as they  have 1200 acres of corn planted.


----------



## johneh (Jul 11, 2020)

They are forecasting heavy rain here 50 to70 mm(2 - 2 3/4 in)
May be too late for my grain. Looks like we will be down 30 to 50 %
in this harvest. like they say no rain no grain.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 11, 2020)

woodey said:


> Yeah we sure need some, been conserving water here as I have a dug well and nephews will be happy as they  have 1200 acres of corn planted.


The total amount of rain we were suppose to get never happened, hopefully the system coming in from the midwest will be a longer steadier rain. I think the rain so far today stopped at 12:30.

How deep is your dug well? We have a pounded well that's 75 feet deep if I remember correctly.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 11, 2020)

johneh said:


> They are forecasting heavy rain here 50 to70 mm(2 - 2 3/4 in)
> May be too late for my grain. Looks like we will be down 30 to 50 %
> in this harvest. like they say no rain no grain.


Hopefully we get this stuff in western NY.




__





						New Radar Landing Page
					





					radar.weather.gov


----------



## woodey (Jul 11, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> The total amount of rain we were suppose to get never happened, hopefully the system coming in from the midwest will be a longer steadier rain. I think the rain so far today stopped at 12:30.
> 
> How deep is your dug well? We have a pounded well that's 75 feet deep if I remember correctly.


The well is 30' deep, been here since 1985 and no problems yet and that was while raising 3 children.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 11, 2020)

woodey said:


> The well is 30' deep, been here since 1985 and no problems yet and that was while raising 3 children.


That sounds pretty darn good. We have a river across the road that when they generate for power the water levels go up which helps the wells but when they aren't generating the water levels drop and so do the wells.

My FIL & MIL lived up the road and they had a dug well about the same depth, in a dry spell he watched the river levels and you didn't want to leave the water to the sink on very long during a dry spell or you would get a voice notice   but after living up here for 17 years and five houses down on a well, I understand.


----------



## woodey (Jul 11, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> That sounds pretty darn good. We have a river across the road that when they generate for power the water levels go up which helps the wells but when they aren't generating the water levels drop and so do the wells.
> 
> My FIL & MIL lived up the road and they had a dug well about the same depth, in a dry spell he watched the river levels and you didn't want to leave the water to the sink on very long during a dry spell or you would get a voice notice   but after living up here for 17 years and five houses down on a well, I understand.


I would always tell my then teenaged daughters to keep the showers short, I guess they considered 15 minutes a short one.


----------



## johneh (Jul 11, 2020)

woodey said:


> I would always tell my then teenaged daughters to keep the showers short, I guess they considered 15 minutes a short one.


15 min that's just about enough time to get a teenage girls hair wet 
never mind shampoo, conditioner, and  repeat


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 11, 2020)

I just saw this, hopefully the boss is back before it hits.


----------



## johneh (Jul 11, 2020)

Just had a big storm pass over . dumped 2 1/2 in of water in about 1/2 hr
at least that is what my rain gauge says


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 11, 2020)

johneh said:


> Just had a big storm pass over . dumped 2 1/2 in of water in about 1/2 hr
> at least that is what my rain gauge says


We have some thunder but nothing for rain yet, if it's like most of the rain this year, it will miss us.


----------



## ABMax24 (Jul 11, 2020)

We've had a very wet spring and early summer so far. At the beginning of July we had a week of straight rain coinciding with the tail end of the mountain snowpack melt, our rivers reached the highest levels seen since 1990. This time of year the rivers should be running almost crystal clear and at low levels, making for some nice jet boating.

Oddly enough we have only had one small thunderstorm so far this year though.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 13, 2020)

We've finally been getting some heavy rains but the county has extended the burn ban until Friday. More rain tonight and possibly tomorrow that will be nice.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Jul 14, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> We've finally been getting some heavy rains but the county has extended the burn ban until Friday. More rain tonight and possibly tomorrow that will be nice.


We got dumped on Thursday evening.  Raining so hard, i had to pull over, couldn't see.


----------



## Country Living in VA (Jul 15, 2020)

For the year, we are about 14" above the norm for rainfall.  It is deceiving as like many folks, it all came in periods.  Several floods where it rained steady to heavy for 6-7 periods and then long periods of totally dry weather.  July has only had a trace of rain in my area-it didn't even show up much at all in my rain gauge.  It appears that a different type of system is going to come through tomorrow and there is a better chance of rain each evening for the next ten days.  I have been watering my garden and flowers, but nothing does a garden better than true rain water.


----------



## johneh (Jul 15, 2020)

It is hot here but 900 miles away they have a FROST Watch

LocationWarningWatchStatement*New Brunswick**Newfoundland and Labrador*Bathurst and Chaleur Region
Frost (Advisory)Frost (Advisory) Bathurst and Chaleur Region New Brunswick
Campbellton and Restigouche County
Frost (Advisory)Frost (Advisory) Campbellton and Restigouche County New Brunswick
Edmundston and Madawaska County
Frost (Advisory)Frost (Advisory) Edmundston and Madawaska County New Brunswick
Grand Falls and Victoria County
Frost (Advisory)Frost (Advisory) Grand Falls and Victoria County New Brunswick
Mount Carleton - Renous Highway
Frost (Advisory)Frost (Advisory) Mount Carleton - Renous Highway New Brunswick
Woodstock and Carleton County
Frost (Advisory)Frost (Advisory) Woodstock and Carleton County New Brunswick
Bay St. George
Frost (Advisory)Frost (Advisory) Bay St. George Newfoundland and Labrador
Corner Brook and vicinity
Frost (Advisory)Frost (Advisory) Corner Brook and vicinity Newfoundland and Labrador
Gros Morne
Frost (Advisory)Frost (Advisory) Gros Morne Newfoundland and Labrador
Northern Peninsula East
Frost (Advisory)Frost (Advisory) Northern Peninsula East Newfoundland and Labrador
Parson's Pond - Hawke's Bay
Frost (Advisory)Frost (Advisory) Parson's Pond - Hawke's Bay Newfoundland and Labrador
Port Saunders and the Straits
Northern New Brunswick and the Rock
Only in Canada EH!


----------



## Country Living in VA (Jul 15, 2020)

johneh said:


> It is hot here but 900 miles away they have a FROST Watch
> 
> *Newfoundland and Labrador**New Brunswick*LocationWarningWatchStatementBathurst and Chaleur Region
> Frost (Advisory)Frost (Advisory) Bathurst and Chaleur Region New Brunswick
> ...


Wow, quite the contrast for sure.  I thought that 52 degree weather I experienced on Monday morning felt cold, almost wanted a jacket, but frost advisories in mid July, you can have it!  Beautiful area you live in, but the cold, you can have.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 18, 2020)

So far this summer the severe storms haven't hit us, we'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## johneh (Jul 18, 2020)

Looks like we are in the middle of it again! 
Had a few good ones. Thursday night a big one rolled through
didn't even wake me but power was out all around me including 
the Bank where the wife works. Wait and see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 18, 2020)

johneh said:


> Looks like we are in the middle of it again!
> Had a few good ones. Thursday night a big one rolled through
> didn't even wake me but power was out all around me including
> the Bank where the wife works. Wait and see what tomorrow brings.


We haven't had any really bad winds in about three years so we're it won't surprise me if we get hit. I'll pull the snowplow,pallet forks and the front end loader out of the woods to a safe area.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 18, 2020)

johneh said:


> Looks like we are in the middle of it again!
> Had a few good ones. Thursday night a big one rolled through
> didn't even wake me but power was out all around me including
> the Bank where the wife works. Wait and see what tomorrow brings.


Severe thunderstorms will be less widespread on Sunday when compared to Friday night and Saturday, but storms from central Ohio to southeastern Canada could turn severe at the close of the weekend.





Meteorologists are concerned about heavy downpours, that can caused localized flooding issues, as well as strong wind gusts up to an AccuWeather Local StormMax™ of 60 mph. Following the storm thunderstorms that brought wind damage Thursday afternoon and evening, another round of wind may make it easier for tree limbs to topple.


----------



## woodey (Jul 18, 2020)

Can do without the winds but need some rain as most of  it the last week has gone around us. I have measured less than 1/2" in the last week with storms all around us. I got the generator out today and let it run for a little while but doubt i will need it.


----------



## tlc1976 (Jul 19, 2020)

We had some pretty serious winds yesterday that uprooted a bunch of trees and caused some flooding too from a lake that was already extremely high. Thankfully it missed my place but only by about 5 miles.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 19, 2020)

woodey said:


> Can do without the winds but need some rain as most of  it the last week has gone around us. I have measured less than 1/2" in the last week with storms all around us. I got the generator out today and let it run for a little while but doubt i will need it.


We don't have any warnings for our area yet, how about you?

@tlc1976 , it's always nice when you get missed but the rain you need. I've never seen it this dry in our area since we moved here almost 17 years ago.


----------



## johneh (Jul 19, 2020)

Went through here about an hour ago (Storm Warning still on )
lighting heavy rain for about 20 min. then a nice steady rain for an hour 
watered everything. Power went out twice for short times. No wind no damage 
Nice to get the rain


----------



## woodey (Jul 19, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> We don't have any warnings for our area yet, how about you?
> 
> @tlc1976 , it's always nice when you get missed but the rain you need. I've never seen it this dry in our area since we moved here almost 17 years ago.


No warnings here , was watching the radar as the storm had a lot of yellow and red coming our way but as soon as it neared the St. Lawrence it petered out, been doing that a lot this summer.


----------



## peakbagger (Jul 19, 2020)

Over in Northern NH we are right on the edge of drought classification, the rest of the state is in one. I got a good sustained soaking last week which should carry my area for few more weeks with the prediction of more rain showers this week.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 19, 2020)

woodey said:


> No warnings here , was watching the radar as the storm had a lot of yellow and red coming our way but as soon as it neared the St. Lawrence it petered out, been doing that a lot this summer.


We have a special weather statement for our area, it's getting dark out and the lights have flickered about four times.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 19, 2020)

The heavy rains with the big guy bowling has moved in.


----------



## woodey (Jul 19, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> We have a special weather statement for our area, it's getting dark out and the lights have flickered about four times.


I figured you might  get hit with it, It was dark to the S.E of me and I could hear some thunder.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 19, 2020)

woodey said:


> I figured you might  get hit with it, It was dark to the S.E of me and I could hear some thunder.


I think the worst of it hit just south of us, the heavy rains helped out some but we really just need a three day soaker.


----------



## mcdougy (Jul 19, 2020)

5 mins of big wind with the front today then a decent rain for about an hour.  Some trees in the vicinity  downed but nothing major thankfully.
We have gotten a few rains but could still use more. The crops are hanging  in , and the grass looks like it might take off again with the precipitation we have gotten in the last 10 days or so.


----------



## tlc1976 (Jul 19, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> We don't have any warnings for our area yet, how about you?
> 
> @tlc1976 , it's always nice when you get missed but the rain you need. I've never seen it this dry in our area since we moved here almost 17 years ago.



Oh we have been getting the rain and thunder too. It was just the damaging winds that missed my place. And I’m good with that.

It was getting pretty dry but 2018 was drier at least at my place.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jul 22, 2020)

While it might be a little premature to say this, I'm slightly more concerned about the tropics in the east coast this year, the Pacific has been strangely quiet, while the Atlantic has had a few storms pop up (normal for now) but usually when the pacific is quiet, the Atlantic heats up, we'll see come mid August.


----------



## begreen (Jul 26, 2020)

So far the East coast  is ahead with the earliest named H hurricane, Hanna. And there is hurricane Douglas brushing over Hawaii right now too. The Gulf of Mexico and Atlantic are very warm around the Caribean. It looks like it may be a strong storm year there. The Pacific is hot around SE Asia which can indicate an intense typhoon season coming.


			https://www.accuweather.com/en/hurricane/atlantic-may-produce-another-record-breaking-tropical-system-before-july-ends/783464


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 28, 2020)

We were in the red zone last night but we didn't get much rain at all. I've never seen it this dry in our 16 plus years of living here, usually August is a real dry month but hopefully not this year.


----------



## woodey (Jul 28, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> We were in the red zone last night but we didn't get much rain at all. I've never seen it this dry in our 16 plus years of living here, usually August is a real dry month but hopefully not this year.


If August is a dry month I might have to walk  my lawn down to the Grasse River to take baths.


----------



## mcdougy (Jul 28, 2020)

We are getting just enough rain, last night about 1.5"...here it's the heat and humidity that's over the top and not typical. I'm sure we must be breaking a record for the hottest summer in many many years. We have been warmer then Florida in general


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 29, 2020)

mcdougy said:


> We are getting just enough rain, last night about 1.5"...here it's the heat and humidity that's over the top and not typical. I'm sure we must be breaking a record for the hottest summer in many many years. We have been warmer then Florida in general


Send some of that rain this way, we'll see what the rest of this week brings for weather.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 2, 2020)

We finally received some good rain overnight and more today, it's suppose to get in the 80's today with a cold front moving in this afternoon or night which gives us a chance for severe weather.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 2, 2020)

We needed more rain today but all that went north of us, hopefully the system coming up the east coast will give us more.


----------



## WiscWoody (Aug 3, 2020)

We have  been getting good rain again this summer but not like last summer when we broke the record for annual precipitation  on the 1st of October already. We got 8" from storms last weekend, see photo below. I live in the sticks and the town crews for many towns up here say the have been busy putting in bigger or multiple culverts and raising roads to handle all the rain we get now.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Aug 3, 2020)

Well it looks like my feelings on the Atlantic were correct, expecting the tropical storm to hit the whole state south to north on Tuesday, preliminary widespread impacts include heavy rain in the range of 4-6" with higher amounts possible north and west of the actual low center (aka NW NJ) wind gusts between 40-60mph, highest towards the coastal plain, with thunderstorm gusts of up to 70mph, the obvious coastal flooding / beach erosion. 
I do expect large power outages / disruptions, its been very hot and dry here for the past month, so once the heavy rains come in the soil will loosen up and weaken tree roots, thankfully though the storm speed is expected to pick up, so the worst weather in the NYC metro area will be between 2pm and 11pm.


----------



## mcdougy (Aug 3, 2020)

We got 5" yesterday here...4" in about 1.5 hours caused some concern....


----------



## mcdougy (Aug 3, 2020)

The dog had alot of fun, water receded in about 6 hours


----------



## mcdougy (Aug 3, 2020)

There is a 24" culvert under the rocks, and as you can see a fair amount of water was running the low ground to the discharge point of the culvert


----------



## WiscWoody (Aug 3, 2020)

That’s a good downpour, 4" in a hour! Our water didn’t recede since our ground is saturated again this year so the town dumped gravel on our cross street in a number of places.


----------



## ABMax24 (Aug 3, 2020)

We finally got our first real thunderstorms the last 2 nights, and by the looks of things it might be the only for the year. It seems every year in Northern Alberta we get less thunderstorms. Yet southern Alberta gets pummeled harder every year. This June they had the worst hailstorm in Canadian history, $1.2 billion in damages.







House insurance is becoming extremely expensive here, 6 of Canada's 10 costliest disasters have happened here in Alberta.



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/calgary-hailstorm-costly-damage-1.5642317#:~:text=Storm%20shredded%20siding%20on%20homes%2C%20smashed%20windows%20and%20destroyed%20farmers'%20crops&text=The%20hailstorm%20that%20hit%20Calgary%20on%20June%2013%20cost%20at,the%20Insurance%20Bureau%20of%20Canada
		

.


----------



## WiscWoody (Aug 4, 2020)

ABMax24 said:


> We finally got our first real thunderstorms the last 2 nights, and by the looks of things it might be the only for the year. It seems every year in Northern Alberta we get less thunderstorms. Yet southern Alberta gets pummeled harder every year. This June they had the worst hailstorm in Canadian history, $1.2 billion in damages.
> 
> View attachment 262017
> 
> ...


 Wow, tennis ball sized  hail like that is insane!!  Imagine the noise it made as it hit cars and roofs! Just small 5/8" hail we got recently was very loud on my roof. I have been paying around $50 a month for insurance  for my small but nice house for the last decade or so but my deductible is $2500.  I miss the days 30 years ago when deductibles were a thousand dollars.


----------



## ABMax24 (Aug 4, 2020)

WiscWoody said:


> Wow, hail like that is insane!!  Imagine the noise it made as it hit cars and roofs! Just small 5/8" hail we got recently was very loud on my roof. I have been paying around $50 a month for insurance  for my small but nice house for the last decade or so but my deductible is $2500.  I miss the days 30 years ago when deductibles were a thousand dollars.



There was video of it online and it seemed pretty bad. They call it hailstorm alley for a reason. I pay about $125/month on our house, but I had to switch insurance companies and go to a $2,500 deductible to get that, and I've got a lot of things going for me to get that low rate, 3 smoke detectors, fire hydrant 3 houses down, within 8 km from the fire hall. But I expect to see an increase on my next renewal. My sister and her boyfriend just bought an acreage and they will get the increased rate from this storm, they will be in the $250/month range.





__





						Hailstorm Alley - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## begreen (Aug 4, 2020)

Nasty stuff happening in PA/NJ/NY right now. Lots of power outages. Stay safe out there. 
There's going to be a lot of fresh firewood available tomorrow.


----------



## mcdougy (Aug 4, 2020)

House Insurance is largely based on  your credit rating as well as value of property.  I believe usa auto insurance uses the same system and insurance  companies  in Canada are wanting to use credit rating for auto as well.  Nothing like keeping g their foot on your head when a person needs to catch a break.


----------



## ABMax24 (Aug 4, 2020)

mcdougy said:


> House Insurance is largely based on  your credit rating as well as value of property.  I believe usa auto insurance uses the same system and insurance  companies  in Canada are wanting to use credit rating for auto as well.  Nothing like keeping g their foot on your head when a person needs to catch a break.



That varies by jurisdiction. In Alberta an insurance company requires explicit consent to use your credit rating as a factor for rates. As a result most insurance must be prepaid either the month or year ahead to ensure everyone pays. My insurance company requires me to pay my auto insurance a full year at a time. That being said rates are determined by risk, more claims, speeding tickets and especially DUI's drive rates through the roof. For home insurance particularly flood insurance risk is judged by previous claims in your postal code.


----------



## paulnlee (Aug 5, 2020)

Lost power for 8 hours, batt dead on generator, no hand crank. At least I could fire up the TL-300 and cook some supper


----------



## johneh (Aug 5, 2020)

paulnlee said:


> Lost power for 8 hours, batt dead on generator, no hand crank. At least I could fire up the TL-300 and cook some supper


And that's why mine cycles a self-test once a week 
Glade you could eat and got your power back.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Aug 6, 2020)

Working like a mad man, we're all doing the all to familiar 16hr shifts, to me this storm (outages / damage seen) seems to fall just above Irene around here, there are places with only a few limbs down, then other spots down the road we're its all out chaos (maybe heavier down burst or small tornadic wind) but either way its a lot. 
There also seems to be a ton of transmission outages, I think those right of ways through the wooded hills are making things very difficult to access. 
One of the tougher things that are hampering a lot, is working while this virus is in place, many hotels are still closed, some that are open are completely booked with people that have no power, so there's limited rooms for the actual mutual aide coming into the state to help. Also its tough on the individual worker, people are coming out of there houses to air the grievances, while we're patrolling, normally we would stop to give a small update of what our intentions are, since the virus is doing what its doing, we're not stopping, almost everyone that comes out does not have a mask and they immediately swarm our trucks. so we're doing what we think is smarter, but it certainly looks like we're jerks to the actual customer cause we just keep going, plus we cannot afford w/ time to stop at every single house to explain to who ever while they pick up sticks in there yard. 
I expect the stress relations from the customer w/ no power to the utility co to be going up, I might make a few cardboard signs to hang on the trucks specifically stating to keep back.


----------



## begreen (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes, the situation is much more complicated due to coronavirus and the scope is wide. There definitely were some tornados along with the winds. We had a major windstorm in WA many years back that took out high tension lines coming straight from the dams. It was tough work getting those lines restored. Power was out here for about 5-6 days. Crews from at least 5 states were called in to restore power.

Stay safe out there. Linemen are heros, they need to be protected and helped. Thanks for your good work.


----------



## vinny11950 (Aug 10, 2020)

I have never seen this much tree damage from a major storm in my lifetime.  A lot of oaks broke in half.  If a tree had defects inside, this storm sure exposed them.  I would say 95% of the toppled trees I have seen are oaks.  My neighborhood also has a large amount of London Plane trees which stood strong and flexible mostly, with only one that I saw cut in half.  

The weird thing is the storm isn't the biggest to come through.  I have experienced bigger storms that have lasted much longer and done less damage.

My theory is because the storm moved so fast South to North, the direction of the wind gusts battered the trees in one direction in the beginning, and then battered them from the opposite at the end.  Several neighbors still have trees leaning on their houses.  On towering  oak on a neighbors yard came down on the street side at an intersection, taking out the traffic lights on both corners.  Lucky for the house the tree was on, as it would have easily crushed it.


----------



## begreen (Aug 11, 2020)

Friends in lower Westchester just got power back this morning.


----------



## vinny11950 (Aug 11, 2020)

yeah, every one is pretty unhappy with the speed of the power companies response but they are doing all they can with the resources they have.   Like I said before, this was an unusual storm in the amount of trees it brought down.  I am sure the power companies did not account for that much damage.  Maybe going forward they will, and be more aggressive in cutting trees close to power lines, which in turn will upset the neighbors who like the trees.

2 years ago, the city sent in the tree pruning crews into my neighborhood.  They went block by block and took down any tree that looked to be in bad shape.  They cut limbs close to anything.  I was amazed at how much cutting they did.


----------



## begreen (Aug 11, 2020)

vinny11950 said:


> yeah, every one is pretty unhappy with the speed of the power companies response but they are doing all they can with the resources they have.   Like I said before, this was an unusual storm in the amount of trees it brought down.  I am sure the power companies did not account for that much damage.  Maybe going forward they will, and be more aggressive in cutting trees close to power lines, which in turn will upset the neighbors who like the trees.
> 
> 2 years ago, the city sent in the tree pruning crews into my neighborhood.  They went block by block and took down any tree that looked to be in bad shape.  They cut limbs close to anything.  I was amazed at how much cutting they did.


Our local power company has crews contracted to do that too. Heard them working the line this morning.


----------



## begreen (Aug 13, 2020)

And then there was the midwest derecho. The devastation to the corn crop is major, including the big silos that store it. Still no power for many thousands. Early estimates say the derecho flattened at least one-third of Iowa's crops or about 10 million acres!!








						After Devastating Derecho, Midwest Takes Stock Of The Damage
					

A powerful windstorm flattened crops, toppled trees and crumpled grain silos. Days later, communities are still assessing the damage.




					www.npr.org


----------



## vinny11950 (Aug 13, 2020)

begreen said:


> And then there was the midwest derecho. The devastation to the corn crop is major, including the big silos that store it. Still no power for many thousands. Early estimates say the derecho flattened at least one-third of Iowa's crops or about 10 million acres!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's horrible.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Aug 19, 2020)

We just entered meteorological late summer here, I've now been pealed to northern weather maps, seeing what the cold has been doing, or whether it has been building, and indeed it has been. Expect the seasons first cool shot in the next week affection the upper mid-west then sliding east to the northeast, nothing crazy out of the normal, just the reminder of where we're all heading. 
I also enjoy seeing the uptick on the forum, lots of newb's asking questions, looking at stoves, getting busy, to bad now is not the time to start splitting wood for this year.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 19, 2020)

kennyp2339 said:


> We just entered meteorological late summer here, I've now been pealed to northern weather maps, seeing what the cold has been doing, or whether it has been building, and indeed it has been. Expect the seasons first cool shot in the next week affection the upper mid-west then sliding east to the northeast, nothing crazy out of the normal, just the reminder of where we're all heading.
> I also enjoy seeing the uptick on the forum, lots of newb's asking questions, looking at stoves, getting busy, to bad now is not the time to start splitting wood for this year.


We had two mornings this week with a low of 50 with a high today of 63, this weather feels great.


----------



## orlkc (Aug 20, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> We had two mornings this week with a low of 50 with a high today of 63, this weather feels great.



The drought here has made many of the trees turn and drop some leaves early. Glints of yellow birch leaves in the canopy now, and combined with a few cool low humidity mornings makes it feel like early fall now.  I expect we'll get a few more blasts of sticky ick still, but progress!


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 20, 2020)

orlkc said:


> The drought here has made many of the trees turn and drop some leaves early. Glints of yellow birch leaves in the canopy now, and combined with a few cool low humidity mornings makes it feel like early fall now.  I expect we'll get a few more blasts of sticky ick still, but progress!


It's the same here @orlkc , this morning we had 45.2. I'm sure we'll have more hot weather but nothing like we had all summer.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 29, 2020)

Not a big chance .


----------



## ABMax24 (Aug 29, 2020)

Was anyone else affected by the big wind storm that hit Iowa a few weeks ago? Seems like a caused a lot of damage out there.

On the upside for us it feels like fall is on its way, so the chance of thunderstorms has pretty much passed. It was only a few degrees above freezing here this morning, and the perpetual fall winds seem to have arrived. First frost is likely only a few weeks away, and in 2 months we'll probably have snow on the ground again that will last until April.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 7, 2020)

Patterns - chaos - definition - doing the samething over and over again, expecting different results each time. With that said, in my 35 years of existence on this earth, I've picked up a few things here and there, when I see the Rocky Mtns - particularly Denver Metro area get early winter conditions I tend to see a rough winter in new england area,  the science behind it is simple - western ridge and a wacked pacific jet stream, mother nature showed her cards early this year.. get ready in the east.


----------



## RobbieB (Sep 7, 2020)

I'll be happy when the temperature drops below 100 and the smoke goes away.


----------



## mcdougy (Sep 7, 2020)

RobbieB said:


> I'll be happy when the temperature drops below 100 and the smoke goes away.


What a terrible scenario these forest fires are.....i hope it all ends soon


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 8, 2020)

kennyp2339 said:


> Patterns - chaos - definition - doing the samething over and over again, expecting different results each time. With that said, in my 35 years of existence on this earth, I've picked up a few things here and there, when I see the Rocky Mtns - particularly Denver Metro area get early winter conditions I tend to see a rough winter in new england area,  the science behind it is simple - western ridge and a wacked pacific jet stream, mother nature showed her cards early this year.. get ready in the east.


They say wet and wild for our area whatever that means. We'll get our snow,cold and ice like the winters we've been having.

We can get a good snowfall in November but usually it's after the second week of December. When we first moved here almost 17 years ago, we received a chit load more snow, didn't have enough room for snow storage but that problem has been taking care of.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 8, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> When we first moved here almost 17 years ago, we received a chit load more snow, didn't have enough room for snow storage but that problem has been taking care of.


I need a winter like my first winter in this current house 10 years ago, we had so much snow here, literally shoveled the roof off 3 times that winter, same as you, ran out of storage space, had 5ft piles next to the walkway.  Ever since I got the kioti with snow pusher we havent had a storm with more then 10" kind of a bummer because I really want to see what I can do with 2ft of the white stuff.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 8, 2020)

kennyp2339 said:


> I need a winter like my first winter in this current house 10 years ago, we had so much snow here, literally shoveled the roof off 3 times that winter, same as you, ran out of storage space, had 5ft piles next to the walkway.  Ever since I got the kioti with snow pusher we havent had a storm with more then 10" kind of a bummer because I really want to see what I can do with 2ft of the white stuff.


Since we've had the Mahindra 4540 with a plow, we seem to get  one or two storms per winter that dump close to 24 inches on us. The 4540 walks through it without any problems, no chains.

The only problem is we get a big snowfall and a week later it's 50 out.


----------



## tlc1976 (Sep 8, 2020)

kennyp2339 said:


> I need a winter like my first winter in this current house 10 years ago, we had so much snow here, literally shoveled the roof off 3 times that winter, same as you, ran out of storage space, had 5ft piles next to the walkway.  Ever since I got the kioti with snow pusher we havent had a storm with more then 10" kind of a bummer because I really want to see what I can do with 2ft of the white stuff.



Sounds like the winter of 2013-2014 here.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 9, 2020)

I see that the Weather Channel said we might have damaging winds tomorrow, they say we'll have a high of 66 and a low of 35. We'll see soon enough what that 31 degree drop will bring.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 19, 2020)

Looking at a few long range weather models and it sure looks like a cold blast is heading towards the northeast and mid-atlantic during the last week of October, Some of the models runs indicate some lake effect snow starting up in upstate NY and PA, with flurries / snow showers from a smaller storm in NE PA, NWNJ, and north of NYC, that means colder temps regardless of snow.


----------



## begreen (Oct 23, 2020)

Yes, we here on the left coast are suddenly getting a bit of a chill, but the center of the country has a big Canadian high dropping down that covers all of the midwest. It will be making its way eastward soon. Button up.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 23, 2020)

begreen said:


> Yes, we here on the left coast are suddenly getting a bit of a chill, but the center of the country has a big Canadian high dropping down that covers all of the midwest. It will be making its way eastward soon. Button up.


We had 77 today with more rain last night, we'll take some cooler weather.


----------



## tlc1976 (Oct 23, 2020)

It’s been in the 40s for a long time and tons of rain. Tonight it’s supposed to turn to snow and snow forecast every day next week.


----------



## ABMax24 (Oct 23, 2020)

We've been in the -10's C all week (mid teens F), we got a few inches of snow last week, and it looks like it'll be here for winter now, might see the grass again about mid April. On Monday there were huge flocks of geese headed south, which solidified my assumption that winter is here early and for good.

On the upside we've had a beautiful fall, this is the first year in a long time where the farmers were done early and don't have swaths buried under the snow.


----------



## RockyMtnGriz (Oct 23, 2020)

La Nina they say, so hopefully a tough winter in Montana!  There's been a lot of activity around here since people suddenly got tired of the city life this spring!  A lot of the newcomers want to know how cold it gets here.  Well, this year, the last snowfall was June 30, a little early, as we usually have measurable snow sometime in July, and the first snowfall of this winter was August 30 - also a little early by about a week.  One to two feet and subzero nights for this weekend.

There's kind of a pattern where coastal folks come around for a summer or two, then a for-sale sign appears and you don't see them again.  The saying goes, "Thank God for winter, or this place would be crowded too."


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 30, 2020)

The heavier snow bands, known as snow squalls, can cause sudden reductions in visibility and a quick, slippery covering of snow on the roadways. These travel hazards will be most likely to occur downwind of the Great Lakes and may impact stretches of interstates 75, 81 and 90.


----------



## tlc1976 (Oct 30, 2020)

The big part is over me. So far this fall is starting out like 2013, which was the hardest winter we had in a long time.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 31, 2020)

tlc1976 said:


> The big part is over me. So far this fall is starting out like 2013, which was the hardest winter we had in a long time.


So far our forecast has 1-3 inches but with the warmer weather coming in, even a foot of snow wouldn't last.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 1, 2020)

Hopefully our winds are only around 40.


----------



## tlc1976 (Nov 1, 2020)

Our winds were up to 58 mph today. Tree across the road about 1/4 mile away and probably many more.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Nov 14, 2020)

We are under a tornado warning right now and it is gettin it outside.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 21, 2020)

They have us getting 1-2 inches of rain with some pretty good winds and then some possible snow. The rain should get rid of the ice from the Brook. Who else is in for this weather, we don't have that much snow but some received between 24-41 inches.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 28, 2020)

We have another system coming in on Friday from this report, snow and ice for us, how about your area?


----------



## Grizzerbear (Dec 28, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> We have another system coming in on Friday from this report, snow and ice for us, how about your area?
> View attachment 270547


The weather man was makin big talk yesterday that we could see a significant snow storm from this system but....as has been the case the last 10 years or so...he is already back peddling on his amounts. It's lookin like it will be ever so slightly too warm and we will end up with a 2-3" rain. I'm hopin the low strays a lil  further south and we get some of the white stuff. They aren't positive on the exact track of the low and we only get so many chances of snow every winter so I'm crossin my fingers.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 28, 2020)

AccuWeather is calling for 0.40  of an inch of ice for our area on Friday night, the amount of ice forecast today for Friday usually drops each day......hopefully.

The backhoe comes off the 4540 tomorrow which will make room for the 3 point sander if needed.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Dec 29, 2020)

Finally getting our first big storm of the season tonight. Started around 4:30pm.  Still going and got 5-6 inches so far.  Plow on the truck, sitting in the garage ready for the morning.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 30, 2020)

Gearhead660 said:


> Finally getting our first big storm of the season tonight. Started around 4:30pm.  Still going and got 5-6 inches so far.  Plow on the truck, sitting in the garage ready for the morning.


They have us down to 0.12 of an inch of ice on Friday night with some snow but not much.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Dec 30, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> They have us down to 0.12 of an inch of ice on Friday night with some snow but not much.


Will take a foot of snow over ice any day.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 30, 2020)

Gearhead660 said:


> Will take a foot of snow over ice any day.


That's fore sure. We were lucky during the ice storm of 1998, we only lost power for a total of nine hours. We lived in a village with municipal power and we were on the same electrical loop that our hospital was on so they serviced that loop first.

The area we live today had people on this street out of power for a month. New York State made the power company up here put in new poles since a chit load of them had never been changed.

The new supports for the KV line coming from the NYS Power Authority are a huge upgrade. 





						Smartpath
					

Moses-Adirondack Smart Path




					www.nypa.gov


----------



## Grizzerbear (Dec 31, 2020)

Gearhead660 said:


> Will take a foot of snow over ice any day.



I agree, I hate ice.  We are suppose to get around 6 tenths of an inch tonight into tomorrow. I hope they are wrong. What really stinks is i have to drive twenty miles to work to clear/salt streets for work if it does. I hate driving on ice lol.


----------



## mcdougy (Dec 31, 2020)

Grizzerbear said:


> I agree, I hate ice.  We are suppose to get around 6 tenths of an inch tonight into tomorrow. I hope they are wrong. What really stinks is i have to drive twenty miles to work to clear/salt streets for work if it does. I hate driving on ice lol.


Slow and steady wins the race or sticky glue with crushed walnuts helps....


----------



## Grizzerbear (Dec 31, 2020)

mcdougy said:


> Slow and steady wins the race or sticky glue with crushed walnuts helps....



I agree...slow and easy. Try to brake as little as possible....and gather enough speed to climb the hills without over accelerating. On the twenty miles I drive to town I will take as many gravel roads as possible in a ice storm too. The loose gravel and uneven surface helps a lot plus less traffic. The other people on the road are what really worry me. The sticky glue and walnuts is interesting. I'll have to test that out.


----------



## mcdougy (Dec 31, 2020)

Toyo's walnut-infused tires are cracking good on ice
					






					driving-ca.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 2, 2021)

We received 4 or 5 inches of snow so it wasn't bad.


----------



## mcdougy (Jan 2, 2021)

1/4" of ice then a 1" of wet snow....no damage or outages. The sun was out today and the ice dropped off the trees by 11a.m.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 2, 2021)

mcdougy said:


> 1/4" of ice then a 1" of wet snow....no damage or outages. The sun was out today and the ice dropped off the trees by 11a.m.


Just don't let the ice be like what we received in 98, that amount of ice would be scary back here with all the pines.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jan 3, 2021)

thewoodlands said:


> Just don't let the ice be like what we received in 98, that amount of ice would be scary back here with all the pines.


Is there a decent snow pack up your way? I have a ski trip planned for Gore Mtn week of Jan 12th, hoping that the northern tier get pasted a few times so we have more trails to use.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 3, 2021)

kennyp2339 said:


> Is there a decent snow pack up your way? I have a ski trip planned for Gore Mtn week of Jan 12th, hoping that the northern tier get pasted a few times so we have more trails to use.


Not even enough snow for the county to open up the snowmobile trail just down the road, we received 4 or 5 inches the other day.

I'm not sure what Gore has for snow but I'm sure it's not what they usually have. The last hard rains we had, I heard Whiteface lost a chit load of snow.


----------



## CaptSpiff (Jan 4, 2021)

kennyp2339 said:


> Is there a decent snow pack up your way? I have a ski trip planned for Gore Mtn week of Jan 12th, hoping that the northern tier get pasted a few times so we have more trails to use.







__





						Base Area Webcam - Gore Mountain
					






					goremountain.com


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks @CaptSpiff , I've been looking at that one to, I also like the old school nostalgia of ask some who lives in the area also, makes day dreaming more fun lol.


----------

